# where to find cheap/used camper tires?



## fountain (Jan 2, 2010)

in need if tires for the camper.  its a terry 5th wheel.  i will have to check tomorrow on the exact size.  is there anywhere that has good deals on tires for them?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 3, 2010)

Don't know where you are from there,but in Bowdon Junction there is a Flee Market where a guy sets up and sells new tires for great prices.I have bought several tires from him.

Just googled Ailey. 3-4 hours away. Probably not practical.


----------



## Eddy M. (Jan 3, 2010)

good question I need 4 "new" / USED tires my self and I've heard " car" tires aren't recommended and lots of tire stores don't handle "camper" tires


----------



## stev (Jan 3, 2010)

Eddy M. said:


> good question I need 4 "new" / USED tires my self and I've heard " car" tires aren't recommended and lots of tire stores don't handle "camper" tires


Bias ply tires are for campers .Radials arent reccomended for trailers of sorts.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jan 3, 2010)

Don't go the cheap route on this.....I learned the hard way
trying to save a few dollars on used tires when pulling a camper....
It really sucks to be on the side of the road with a flat tire on the X way......Check your wheel bearings too !!!!!


----------



## allenww (Jan 3, 2010)

*Camper tires*

I didn't know campers used bias tires.  

Somebody please tell me why so I will know.

   wa


----------



## telco guy (Jan 3, 2010)

Running radials on my 5th wheel and 8 ton equipment trailer. Make sure they are trailer rated tires. They have a stronger sidewall for capacity and withstanding turning and twisting.


----------



## Inthegarge (Jan 3, 2010)

Got my last set off Ebay. They were new and I picked them up at the distribution center. No tax, no fees and they were good 12ply tires.....RW


----------



## contender* (Jan 4, 2010)

You get what you pay for. Nothing worse than a set of "wishy washy" tires on a heavy trailer.


----------



## Firescooby (Jan 5, 2010)

stev said:


> Bias ply tires are for campers .Radials arent reccomended for trailers of sorts.



Better check that. Every tire manufacturer sells trailer tires that are radials.

I run radial trailer tires on my 5th wheel, enclosed trailer, and equipment trailer.

Buy good tires, NOT CHINA tires.

Also check the date code (google how to read it).


----------



## high tech. hunter (Jan 7, 2010)

*Ebay*

GOODYEAR ST185/80R13 RV/TRAILER TIRE AL RIM, 5H 7 SPOKE


There are some others on there too that also include the wheels.

[GOODYEAR ST185/80R13 RV/TRAILER TIRE AL RIM, 5H 7 SPOKE] 					

Item condition:	--
Time left:	27 days 15 hours (Feb 03, 201014:13:56 PST)

5 available

Price:	US $199.00	Buy It Now


----------



## Gunny146 (Jan 7, 2010)

I buy mine from Horton Haulers in Eatonton, Ga. They are the Chinese wheels and tires, but they are $20.00 for "damaged" and $75.00 new. Thats for the rim and tire (15 in). The damaged ones I picked up only needed new valve stems. Also the damaged ones are brand new, but the guy at the shop told me they are not allowed to repair any of the tires on a new trailer, so they pull them off and sell them as damaged. I have run them for a year or so with no problems.


----------



## Luckybuck (Jan 7, 2010)

Got my last set of trailer tires for camper from Kauffman tire, rated for 50 PSI.


----------



## mgrclicket (Jan 8, 2010)

Dont skimp on tires... buy strickly  ST trailer tires load rated C.
on my fifth wheel i use ST205/75R15
these tires are tubless radials with side walls designed for trailers.
The tire should say for trailer use only.
next, regardless what you think, have you seen a landscaping
trailer bouncing up and down when it has weight on it?
ALL vehicle tires require balancing. why stop at the trailer?
if you buy just tires, you will have to pay someone to change the tire on the current rim and mounting fee with new valves as well.
remember the balancing....  so, your direction should be to get the new required tire already on the new rim with new valve, say from Northern Tools or some place that sell a bunch of all sizes of trailer tires. then just pay the cheaper cost of having each balanced and replace the tires YOURSELF. you save money, get the correct tire and been assured that they are balanced. nothing worse can be, than having an incorrect and unbalanced tire causing wear problems. my landscaping trailer also has this same setup
with balancing as well. balancing is just as important for the life
of the tire as air pressure.[ROMANS 8:28]


----------



## Firescooby (Jan 8, 2010)

Also, remember ST tires are only rated to 65mph. I'd recommend buying LT tires myself.


----------



## Bob Shaw (Feb 4, 2010)

I've got 4 16" load range E that I'll sell you cheap. I took them off because they were under-rated for my trailer and blowing-out. I ended-up putting on Michelin XPS Ribs, and never had another problem. 

These tires probably only have a couple of thousand miles on them.


----------



## Firescooby (Feb 4, 2010)

Bob Shaw said:


> I've got 4 16" load range E that I'll sell you cheap. I took them off because they were under-rated for my trailer and blowing-out. I ended-up putting on Michelin XPS Ribs, and never had another problem.
> 
> These tires probably only have a couple of thousand miles on them.



How old and what is the date code?

Price?


----------

